# Fall is here, it's time for soup...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know about anybody else, but once the weather starts cooling down, I start craving soup. I could probably make soup every day and be happy. I thought maybe I could start a thread and gather some recipes..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Loaded Baked Potato Soup*

Ingredients

4 baking potatoes
2/3 cup butter
2/3 cup all-purpose flour
6 cups milk
1 cup chopped green onions
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
12 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
5 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream

Directions:

Bake potatoes 1 hour in a 400 degree F (200 degree C) oven. Scoop out the inside of the potatoes and set aside. Reserve the skins for another recipe or discard. (Or cook them in the microwave.. saves lots of time)

Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium low heat. Stir in the flour to make a roux. Cook about 1 minute, stirring constantly. Gradually pour in the milk while stirring until all the milk has been added. Bring heat to medium and keep stirring until the soup mixture starts to get thick.

Add the potatoes, green onions, salt, ground black pepper, bacon and cheese. Stir well and continue to heat for about 15 minutes, allowing the flavors to blend.

Stirring well, mix in the sour cream until well blended with the soup.

Serve immediately.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds yummy, and just right for fall!  I'm going to try that, minus the cheese.  (But instead I put small homemade croutons on potato soup  --  maybe half a dozen per plate.)

Wasn't there a soup thread last winter?  Seems to me there were some good recipes in there too...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Isn't it always time for soup?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my favorite food blogs:

http://www.athousandsoups.com/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds yummy, and just right for fall! I'm going to try that, minus the cheese. (But instead I put small homemade croutons on potato soup -- maybe half a dozen per plate.)
> 
> Wasn't there a soup thread last winter? Seems to me there were some good recipes in there too...


It was really good. I served it with toasted cheese bread.

I did a quick search before posting with the Google search and it didn't pull anything up, but once you mentioned the other thread, I used the board search function and found it. I'll see about getting them merged ...



scarlet said:


> Isn't it always time for soup?


For some strange reason, my family doesn't like eating soup when it's warm outside (unless it's strawberry soup) ... They're weird.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Curried sweet potato soup
1lb sweet potatoes
1 large potato
1 large onion
1 can coconut milk (low fat for guilt-free enjoyment)
3 tbsp light soy sauce
2 tbsp curry powder
2 tbsp olive oil
Chicken or vegetable stock

Fry chopped onions together with curry powder in olive oil until translucent.
Add diced potato and sweet potatoes - sweat them down on small flame until soft to the knife. Add coconut milk and enough stock to cover vegetables, add soy sauce - bring to boil. When the potatoes are tender mash everything or put into a food processor - add more stock if needed.
This recipe works very well with pumpkin too.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love soup! In fact, I have some homemade chicken tortilla soup heating up as we speak.

Thank you for the baked potato soup recipe - I'm very anxious to try it cuz I've been wanting a recipe for that!

But... 1 cup of onions?!?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I love soup! In fact, I have some homemade chicken tortilla soup heating up as we speak.
> 
> Thank you for the baked potato soup recipe - I'm very anxious to try it cuz I've been wanting a recipe for that!
> 
> *But... 1 cup of onions?!?*


LOL, it's green onions, and they're "fluffier" as my daughter says... I just a bunch, didn't measure. I think If it had been regular onions I wouldn't have used nearly that much.

That sweet potato soup looks good. Sadly, the kids don't like sweet potatoes... I'd have to eat it all by myself.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I like White Chicken Chilli. Here is one of my favorite recipes. It's from one of the restaurants here in St. Louis.**

3 lbs. cooked Great Northern beans, canned or bottled
2 lbs. boneless chicken breast (skin removed)
1 tbsp. olive oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 med. onions
2 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. ground oregano
2 (4 oz.) cans chopped mild green chilies (may substitute with hot green chilies for spicier version)
4 c. chicken stock or canned broth (may vary this amount for thicker soup)
20 oz. Monterey Jack cheese, grated
Sour cream
Chopped jalapeno peppers, canned

Place chicken in large saucepan. Add cold water to cover and bring to simmer. Cook until tender, approximately 15-20 minutes. Remove from saucepan and dice into 1/2 inch cubes.
Using the same pan, discard water and heat oil over medium heat. Add onions until translucent. Stir in garlic, chilies, cumin, pepper, oregano and cloves. Saute for 2-3 minutes. Add chicken, beans, stock and 12 oz. cheese. Let simmer for 15 minutes. Ladle into large bowls and top with 1 oz. cheese. Serve with a side of sour cream and chopped jalapeno peppers. Makes 6-8 servings.*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy? we had a Soup recipe thread last year sometime.. I think it was one of the ones Shizu included in the KB recipes file. It's here somewhere..

Ok.. Found it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25287.0.html

And looking at the date, I don't think it was included after all.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds odd, I know, but this soup is delicious!  You can use either regular breakfast sausage or Italian sausage, and I usually use half hot & half mild.  

Pumpkin Soup

12 oz. HOT sausage
1/2 c. minced onion
Garlic, or garlic powder (I used 2)
1 T. Italian seasoning
1 c. chopped mushrooms
15 oz. can pumpkin
4 c. chicken broth
1/2 c. cream
1/2 c. water

Brown sausage, add onion, garlic, & Italian seasoning. Add mushrooms and saute.
Add pumpkin and broth & simmer for 20 min.  Add cream & water, salt & pepper.
This is great either just the way it is or blended into a cream soup.  I like to blend it using an immersion blender.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Fast & delicious.  From one of my favorite food blogs, southernplate.com

Taco Soup

1 lb ground beef
1 Lg chopped onion, cooked with beef
2 cans kidney beans
1 can corn
1- 15oz can Ro-Tel
1- 15 oz can Tomato Sauce
1 packet taco seasoning mix
1 packet ranch dressing mix
1 1/2 cups water

Combine all ingredients, bring to a boil and then simmer for fifteen minutes.
*Just dump in cans, liquid and all! 
Good with sour cream &/or shredded cheese.  I prefer using a package of frozen corn, and sometimes I use black beans.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Fast & delicious. From one of my favorite food blogs, southernplate.com
> 
> Taco Soup


This is one of Intinst's and my favorites. I usually fix this in the crock pot and have always omitted the ranch dressing. It also freezes well if you are lucky enough to have leftovers.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm bookmarking this thread. Keep'em coming, folks!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this just became my favorite thread!  I love soup, now just to convince my  son he does too.  I can only get him to eat my hamburger soup.  I have no recipe for that though, just browned hamburger, some beans of whatever kind, and whatever else is in the freezer or cabinet thrown in the crockpot - never the same.


----------



## lightingever (Oct 15, 2010)

It seems that I come to the right place. I've some questions to ask. I heard that tomatos and tomato products have an antioxident called 'lycopene'. what is this good for? For I've been eating tomato soup everyday. Any ideas about that?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but once the weather starts cooling down, I start craving soup. I could probably make soup every day and be happy. I thought maybe I could start a thread and gather some recipes..


My husband and I decided yesterday, that it is now time for soup. We are making soup tomorrow. Great recipes!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

manou said:


> Curried sweet potato soup
> 1lb sweet potatoes
> 1 large potato
> 1 large onion
> ...


This is one of my favorite soups!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is another favorite!

Turkey meatballs soup

ingredients

    * 1 pound ground turkey
    * 1 egg
    * 1/4 cup chopped onion
    * 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
    * 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
    * 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    * 1 cube beef bouillon cube
    * 1 1/2 cups water
    * 1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
    * 4 carrots, coarsely chopped
    * 2 stalks celery, chopped
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 1 (11 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained



Directions

  1. Mix together the ground turkey, egg, onion, garlic salt, and pepper. Form meatballs using a tablespoon measure.
  2. Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Brown meatballs in oil. Transfer meatballs to a paper towel to drain.
  3. In a soup pot, dissolve the bouillon cube in the boiling water. Stir in the undiluted mushroom soup. Add the carrots, celery, onion, and corn. Add the meatballs to the soup, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 25 to 30 minutes.

Enjoy!

Vianka


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

lightingever said:


> It seems that I come to the right place. I've some questions to ask. I heard that tomatos and tomato products have an antioxident called 'lycopene'. what is this good for? For I've been eating tomato soup everyday. Any ideas about that?


Here's some information about lycopeneSomAome research has shown a correlation between lycopene and reduced rates of cancer, cardiovascular disease, and Macular degeneration. It's a bit controversial because lycopene comes from tomatoes (as well as carrots and watermelon), and is most often associated with tomato intake. Since tomatoes are chock-full of other nutrients, there's the possibility that the health benefits come from other nutrients instead of lycopene. Part of the controversy comes from the fact that the health benefits have been shown in animal and laboratory studies more than in people.

Bottom line for me: I love tomatoes (and have read that canned ones are even better for you because they have been processed right after being picked, leaving more of the nutrient available). There are. Lot of reasons to to eat tomatoes, and I cook with them a lot. The only downside I know is that tomatoes are relatively high in sodium and the red varieties are fairly acidic.

Here's a link to the Mayo Clinic's website: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/lycopene/NS_patient-lycopene


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Spinach Lentil Soup








http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/spinach-lentil-soup-2/Detail.aspx


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tag. Needed to mark this post so I can keep up with it....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I visited Australia we had pumpkin soup from a can one night at my friend's house.  I absolutely LOVED IT!  Why oh why do WE not have pumpkin soup in a can here in the USA?

I also had pumpkin soup in a restaurant there.  It was to die for.  Matter of fact, even their baked pumpkin was fabulous.  I've never found a fresh pumpkin here that tasted sweet and delicious like that.  Our pumpkins are all carving pumpkins.

If you have a great pumpkin soup recipe, I'd love to have it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazon carries a few Pumpkin soups.

This one is from Food Network:

Pumpkin Soup
Recipe courtesy Chef Kerry Simon, Simon Kitchen & Bar, Hard Rock Hotel, Las Vegas, NV

Ingredients
2 tablespoons butter 
1 onion, diced 
2 carrots, peeled and diced 
1 apple, peeled and diced 
2 cups fresh pumpkin, roasted and diced, see note below 
1 tablespoon sage leaves 
3 cups chicken stock 
1 cup cream 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
Directions
In a stockpot over medium heat, melt butter and saute onion, carrot, apple, roasted pumpkin, and sage until all are tender, about 8 to 10 minutes. Puree the mixture in a food mill; if you do not have a food mill, then puree in a food processor or blender. Return the puree to the stockpot, add the chicken stock and simmer for 15 minutes. Then add the cream and simmer for 5 more minutes, lowering the heat if necessary so it does not boil. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper.

Divide soup among 4 soup bowls and serve immediately.

Cook's Note: To roast pumpkin, preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut whole pumpkin in half and then cut each half into several pieces. Discard seeds or reserve for another use. Place pumpkin on a baking sheet, drizzle with olive oil, and season with salt and pepper. Roast in oven until tender but not falling apart, about 30 to 40 minutes. Let cool, peel away skin, and dice.


Restaurant Recipe 
This recipe was provided by professional chefs and has been scaled down from a bulk recipe provided by a restaurant. Food Network Kitchens have not tested this recipe in the proportions indicated and therefore cannot make representation as to the results.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was thrilled to see Campbells Cream of Pumpkin Soup but quickly discovered that it was sold by Aussie Products for $5.95 a can plus $12.95 for shipping.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to have to try Heather's Loaded Baked Potatoe Soup.  Potatoe soup and white chicken chili are probably my two favorites.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm making a giant pot of lentil soup today. I'm staying off meat until Thanksgiving so I'll probably add tofu to give it even more substance.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The Loaded Potato Soup sounds delicious and I plan to make it soon.  This is one that my family loves.  It is not the healthiest of recipes, but with a good loaf of bread for dipping it is the perfect once in a great while indulgence.

Beer and Cheddar Soup

8 TBL. butter
2 cups onions; chopped
1 tsp. fresh garlic; chopped
1 cup carrots; chopped
1 cup celery; chopped
1/2 cup flour
12 oz. tasty beer
3 cups chicken stock
3 cups heavy cream
1 lb. sharp cheddar cheese; grated
salt and pepper, for seasoning

- In a soup pot saute onions, garlic, carrots, and celery in butter for 10 minutes.
- Sprinkle the mixture with flour and cook for a few minutes.
- Add beer and stock and whisk well until thickened.  Simmer for 15 minutes.
- Place mixture in food processor or blender and puree.
- Place back in pot and add cream and cheese.
- Stir until cheese is melted and cream is thoroughly mixed.

Enjoy with bread - serves about six.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I started making soup again this month but plain old veggie kind.  I have to try out some of the soups here and see what my kids will take to.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I love this time of year and soup, but here in Oklahoma it's still near 90.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love this chili! 
Al Roker's Spectacular Chili
CDKitchen http://www.cdkitchen.com
Serves/Makes: 14 | Difficulty Level: 3 | Ready In: 2-5 hrs

Ingredients:
2 pounds chuck steak, cubed in bite-size pieces
1 pound hot Italian sausage, removed from casings
2 large onions, diced
12 cloves garlic, diced
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon pure chili powder
1 can (32 ounce size) crushed tomatoes
1 can (16 ounce size) pinto beans
1 can (16 ounce size) Northern beans
1 can (16 ounce size) dark red kidney beans
***Garnishes***
Chopped scallions
Sour cream
Shredded Cheddar cheese

Directions:
Brown the beef and sausages in a large Dutch oven. Remove the meat and reserve. Drain off the fat, reserving about two tablespoons.

Saute the onions and garlic until translucent, about 7 to 7 minutes.

Add the cumin, paprika and chili powder. Add the tomatoes and the beef into the Dutch oven. Stir the whole pot, and simmer on the stove for about 1 1/2 hours.

Add the three cans of beans, and simmer for another 30 minutes.

Serve with dishes of chopped scallions, sour cream and shredded Cheddar cheese. Cornbread is great with this also!

*I do this in a slow cooker after browning the meat, onions and garlic*


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I started making soup again this month but plain old veggie kind. I have to try out some of the soups here and see what my kids will take to.


Do you have a good recipe for 'plain old' veggie soup?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Do you have a good recipe for 'plain old' veggie soup?


My veggie soup is more of a dump whatever I haven't used this week into the pot than a recipe. Never the same twice but my kids like this one. There's 7 of us and I make enough for at least two days so I won't scare you with how much I put into it - but I think having more carrot than other veg balances the flavour nicely while leeks stop it from becoming too bland. The potato is mainly because my OH likes how thick it makes the soup. But it depends on your taste. I only really season it with a small bit of pepper and some herbs although sometimes I add chilli powder to give it a little more depth and heat.

I melt butter in the pot and throw in chunks of onions and potatoes then cover and let it sweat for ten minutes. Throw in the veg (carrots, parsnips, celery, leeks, sometimes mushrooms), herbs (parsley, rosemary), I sometimes stick in a few bay leaves if I have them and stock (chicken or veg), any seasoning you wish and leave to simmer on the boil until the veg is soft. Takes less than an hour for my ginormous stockpot. Easy peasy. I take out the bay leaves and use a hand blender then the kids inhale it without asking me what every green thing is. 

It's really plain but it gets some veggies into the kids for lunch so I can't complain. I literally will put anything into this some days, broccoli, cauliflower, peas, whatever is around but I usually have plenty of leftover carrot and potato so it tends to end up sort of the same. I'm going to have to try something a bit more adventurous and erm, based on a real recipe.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Potluck Veggie Soup
32oz stewed tomatoes
1 head nappa cabbage chopped
1 lb zucchini chopped
1 lb yellow longneck squash chopped
1 lb of the green kinda flower shaped summer squash chopped
1 lb green beans
1 lb corn
1/2 lb potatoes kinda chunked up
1 lb baby carrots
1/2 lb peas (I just use a bag of frozen baby peas)
1/2 lb leeks
1/2 lb yelow onions chopped
1 yellow bell pepper 
1 green bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
(note: I leave out all bell peppers if I am making this for myself, I just put them in when I am taking the soup to a potluck)
1 head of roasted garlic cloves chopped
1 lb celery chopped
add enough stock to barely reach the top of the veggies 

Throw it all together in a BIG stock pot and barely simmer 2-4 hours, stirring occasionally, then about an hour before serving, I add in:
1 lb canned Kidney beans, drained and well rinsed
1 lb canned pinto beans, drained and well rinsed
1 lb asparagus chopped

I also add in spices/herbs to taste, but I never measure any of them, and they are often not the same ones every time, except for about 2 tablespoons of fresh cracked black pepper


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone makes fun of me because I'm a soup fanatic.  My favorite is a brand called Mrs. Grass.  If they stopped making it I think I'd go into withdrawl!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Maker said:


> I'm making a giant pot of lentil soup today. I'm staying off meat until Thanksgiving so I'll probably add tofu to give it even more substance.


Mmmm... I like to add carrots and season my lentil soup with Carrol Shelby's Chili Seasoning.

I make a mean potato-leek soup, too.

All this talk about soup is making me hungry - and I just ate.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep hint to mom that its time for filipino sour soup. Nom Nom. It's made with some kind of sour veggie with pork, tomato, lettuce, and long Asian green beans. Must sit inside if fridge for two days. Then when u bite into the still crunchy lettuce there is a concentrated burst if flavor.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

My kids grew up on this soup and still ask for it. I made it for a recent potluck and was deluged with requests for the recipe. I almost hated to give it out because it's so simple and uses canned ingredients almost exclusively! I make it in a slow cooker these days, but always made it in a Dutch oven on the stove top when my boys were younger.

Vegetable Beef Soup
8-10
1 (32 ounce) can V-8 juice
3 (29 ounce) cans Veg-All, drained
1 small onion, diced
1 (10 1/2 ounce) can condensed beef consomme
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained
1 (12 ounce) can roast beef in gravy
1/2 cup pearl barley
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon Mrs. Dash seasoning mix
8 ounces egg noodles


Directions:
1. Pull apart beef chunks with a fork. Do not drain off gravy
2. Place with remaining ingredients in 6 quart pot (except noodles). 
2. Cook on low for 1-2 hours. 
3. Stir noodles into soup.
5. Turn to high and cook an additional 20 minutes.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Another one I created when my boys were still at home...I do enjoy my crockpot!

Fajita Soup
2 tablespoons Mrs Dash southwest chipotle seasoning mix
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 tablespoon Mrs. Dash seasoning mix
1 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 lb chicken breast, cut into strips
1 red bell pepper, thinly sliced
1 green bell pepper, diced
2 cups frozen corn
1 small onion, thinly sliced
1 (4 ounce) can diced green chilies
1 (10 3/4 ounce) can Healthy Request cream of chicken soup
1 (15 ounce) can reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 (15 ounce) can creamed corn
1 (15 ounce) can black beans
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded

1. Mix spices together in a small bowl. 
2. Heat the oil in a medium-sized skillet. 
3. Add the chicken and sprinkle liberally with the spice mix. 
4. Cook until the chicken is no longer pink in the center. 
5. Add cooked chicken to the crockpot. 
6. Add all the vegetables. 
7. Dump in the soups. beans and creamed corn and stir. 
8. Cook on low for 4-5 hours.
9. Half an hour before serving, stir in the cheese. 
10. Top each bowl with a dollop of sour cream, thin strips of tortillas and pico de gallo (all optional).


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

One last recipe. This was my attempt to mimic the flavors in Olive Garden's Minestrone soup:

1 medium zucchini, sliced
1 onion, diced
1 stalk celery, thinly sliced
1 bell pepper, coarsely chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
8 fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 (15 ounce) can navy beans
1 (15 ounce) can dark red kidney beans
1 (10 ounce) box frozen chopped spinach
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can flat Italian cut green beans  (frozen is good too)
1 teaspoon Mrs. Dash seasoning mix
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
3 cups beef broth or 3 cups vegetable broth
1 cup pasta (I prefer fiori or shells)
salt and pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil

1. In a large Dutch oven, saute the onion, garlic, pepper, zucchini, and mushrooms in 2 tablespoons of olive oil until onions are clear.
2. Add the cans of beans, tomatoes, broth and seasoning, and bring to a boil.
3. Add frozen spinach and pasta.
4. Bring back to a low boil and cook 10 minutes, stirring occasionally to break up the spinach. 
5. Serve with a sprinkling of shredded parmesan or romano cheese and crusty bread.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I like Gazpacho..
Cool in the summer, and I can take a bowl to school with me, and not worry about finding a place to heat up my soup.
Gazpacho Recipe
Print OptionsPrint (no photos)Print (with photos)
Ingredients
6 ripe tomatoes, peeled and chopped
1/2 purple onion, finely chopped
1 cucumber, peeled, seeded, chopped
1 sweet red bell pepper (or green) seeded and chopped ( I skip this as I don't like BPs)
2 stalks celery, chopped
1-2 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
2 Tbsp chopped fresh chives
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup olive oil
2 Tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice (sometimes I use lime juice)
2 teaspoons sugar
Salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
6 or more drops of Tabasco sauce to taste
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce (omit for vegetarian option)
4 cups tomato juice/ V8
Method
Combine all ingredients. Blend slightly, to desired consistency. Place in non-metal, non-reactive storage container, cover tightly and refrigerate overnight, allowing flavors to blend.

Serves 8


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I got this one from Rachel Ray. I really do like her recipes. This one is really good and easy to make. I've made it several times.*

*Rachel Ray's Mini Meatball Soup Recipe * 

*1# lean ground round 
1 egg
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/3 cup parmesan cheese
1 t. garlic powder
1/2 medium onion, chopped...plus 1/4 onion, chopped
pepper & salt to taste
1 carrot, chopped
1 stalk of celery, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 T. EVOO (extra virgin olive oil)
2 pinches of nutmeg
3) 15oz cans of chicken broth
1/2 cup small pasta*

*Preheat oven to 375°F. Combine meat, bread crumbs, cheese, garlic pwdr, 1/4 c. of the minced onion, salt & pepper. Form 1/2" meatballs & place on a baking sheet. Bake about 12-15 minutes.

While meatballs are baking, saute 1/2 cup chopped onion, carrot, celery & garlic in olive oil over medium heat (in a soup pot). Sprinkle vegetables with nutmeg, salt & pepper. Cook 5 minutes. Add broth & turn heat to medium high. When broth boils, drop in pasta. Reduce heat to simmer, drop in meatballs, and cook until pasta is al dente. Enjoy*


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you, BTackitt for turning me on to this thread by your post in the Writer's Corner. I love, love, love soup, and all the recipes have me salivating. I keep trying to get my husband to love it as well, but he always says it's too hot to have soup(we live in SW FL). I point out that he eats other meals that are hot--roast beef, hamburgers, pork, casseroles, etc. but I can't convince him. I think he's just the meat and potatoes kind of guy.

Anyway, keep the recipes coming, guys. I'm saving this thread in my favorites.

Joyce


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I love soup and chili and even spaghetti sauce because they're so much fun to make and there can be so much experimentation with ingredients and spices. My husband loves my chicken soup possibly more than he loves me and I think of it as this fool proof thing, because soups are so adaptable and forgiving of you tossing in bits and pieces. Yet, he's always happy.

They're also so healthy, because a little meat -- if meat is needed -- goes a long way. Even a soup that seems brimming with chicken or beef actually has very little, but it seems like more because it stops being the main event and becomes part of the partnership. It's the best magic trick to get your family to eat the good stuff.

Um, I really love soup.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Me too. If only DD and her dad felt the same way.... <sigh> At least they both love homemade chicken soup. And I'll keep trying to find another one they'll like. I have high hopes for Luv's potato soup, which I'm making tonight. I was going to make bread with it, but.....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39755.msg708494.html#msg708494

... the recipe I wanted to try seems to have gone to the TZ.

Cross-posting this here in the hope that someone sees this before they check the new threads, and maybe remembers who posted the bread recipe. Or maybe even kept a copy....


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, BTackitt, for telling us about this thread! 

I stocked up on beans and lentils, etc last week, longing for soup weather. But it's been so hot, argh. Until today.

Here's my basic chicken soup recipe:

Ingredients:

Basics:
3 chicken breasts with bones
one onion
bunch of celery, chopped
parsley to taste
oregano to taste
salt and pepper to taste
2 cans stewed tomatoes

To add per whim or convenience:
whatever vegetables you have around

one or two cups of (either one or a combination)
lentils 
green and/or yellow peas
white beans (yum)

Fill big pot 2/3 with water and bring to boil while you chop everything up.

Throw in all ingredients except the tomatoes. 

Let it simmer for an hour, then remove the chicken breasts.

Debone the chicken. (You might have too much chicken, in which case take out some of it and make yourself a purist hot chicken sandwich with just mayo and salt and pepper and bread!)

Return deboned chicken to pot and add the stewed tomatoes (sounds weird but SO good)

Enjoy!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LK,
We have tons of tomatoes from the garden and so I think your recipe might be used this week!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> LK,
> We have tons of tomatoes from the garden and so I think your recipe might be used this week!


That sounds wonderful. I wanted to make the chicken chili upthread, but now I'm thinking about my chicken soup...

As an aside -- I am sure everyone here knows this, but my son didn't so I'll just post the obvious:

The reason for the bones is that's how you get stock -- boiling the bones. You might have to add more stock if the soup lasts longer than a day and the beans soak up the liquid. But when it's first ready to eat, you'll have plenty of homemade stock.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Thank you, BTackitt for turning me on to this thread by your post in the Writer's Corner. I love, love, love soup, and all the recipes have me salivating. *I keep trying to get my husband to love it as well, but he always says it's too hot to have soup(we live in SW FL). I point out that he eats other meals that are hot--roast beef, hamburgers, pork, casseroles, etc. but I can't convince him.* I think he's just the meat and potatoes kind of guy.
> 
> Anyway, keep the recipes coming, guys. I'm saving this thread in my favorites.
> 
> Joyce


I have this exact same problem... And he's convinced the BRATs the same thing. Drives me nuts...

I'm definitely trying some of these recipes. Keep them coming!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a very easy bread recipe I found on thepioneerwoman.com website.  I have made it many times and it is great.  I generally add some cayenne powder and have added some ranch dressing mix as well.  The kind of beer you use will also change the flavor of the bread.

It goes great with soup and anything else we have tried it with including sandwiches, salad and just to heat and eat.  My husband, son and daughter like it.  I made several for christmas gifts last year and will again this year.

Off to make some now to have with our baked potato soup--  YUM!

Cheesy Beer Bread
Added by BellaDonna on September 4, 2009 in Breads
Prep Time 5 Minutes
Cook Time 1 Hour	Servings 6	Difficulty Easy
Ingredients
•	3 cups Flour, Sifted
•	3 teaspoons Baking Powder
•	1 teaspoon Salt
•	¼ cups Sugar
•	1 cup Cheddar Cheese, Grated
•	12 ounces, fluid Beer
•	¼ cups Butter, Melted
•	Garlic And Onion Powder To Taste
•	Parsley Flakes For Presentation
Preparation Instructions
1. Sift together dry ingredients (flour, baking powder, salt and sugar).
2. Stir in grated cheese and coat well with flour.
3. Mix in beer until loose and sticky.
4. Place dough ball in the center of a greased pan. (A loaf pan works well, or you can also separate batter into muffin tins.)
5. Pour melted butter on top.
6. Sprinkle garlic and onion powders on top to suit your taste.
7. Sprinkle parsley flakes for a nice presentation.
Bake for one hour at 375 degrees Fahrenheit.
Allow to cool for 15 minutes.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

All these soup and bread recipes look so delicious, I'm ashamed to say my recipe is carrots, onion, celery, garlic, salt pepper, and cut up chicken. Pretty plain, but it is so good on cold days. I usually don't bake my own bread, but I may try some of your recipes.

Linda


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

This thread is great!!!! I too love soup, and am so glad Luv started this  

One of my favorites is a meatier, more substantive soup: it's very filling.

You will need:

Half a pound ground beef
1.5 big onions, diced
Half a pound peeled tomatoes (I use canned peeled tomatoes, preferably San Marzano tomatoes)
1 diced bell pepper (I usually use a green one for color)
2 diced potatoes
1/2 a can corn
1 garlic clove, chopped super fine
1 cube beef bouillon
Oregano
Parsley
Cinnamon
Salt
Pepper
1 spoon sugar

In a soup pot, heat a bit of vegetable oil. Brown the beef and onions. Add the garlic, and 1/2 quart water with the beef bouillon cube. Let it simmer for 15mn.

Add the bell pepper, potatoes and tomatoes. Season to taste with above mentioned spices. Let it simmer for 30mn, until all vegetables are cooked.

When done, add the corn.

I serve it with freshly grated parmesan cheese for people to add to taste into their plates.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

YUM.  I LOVE soup.

I'll have to dig out my soup recipes. Since I have to restrict my sodium, all mine are made without salt or canned broth (canned anything, except maybe unsalted stewed tomatoes), though. (And no one ever has said anything but "More, please!"   )

I keep starting to type in a few, but end up deleting them due to interruptions. I'm going to search out/write them up offline and then paste them in. 

A few here sound really good, I'll have to try them out.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mystery solved. Vianka reposted the bread recipe. Here it is:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39758.msg708667.html#msg708667


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> One last recipe. This was my attempt to mimic the flavors in Olive Garden's Minestrone soup:
> 
> 1 medium zucchini, sliced
> 1 onion, diced
> 1 stalk celery, thinly sliced...


Leslie, I have printed this one off and plan on making it this week, it sounded so good. Soups are practically the only way my son will eat certain vegetables. I never tell him what's in the soup - I just make sure I add enough of his favorite ingredients that the rest slide right on past with it. 

Does anyone else besides me tend to just make soup with whatever's in the fridge? I find it's a great way to use up veggies while they're still good. I've made some great concoctions that I'll never be able to recreate though.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> Thank you, BTackitt, for telling us about this thread!
> 
> I stocked up on beans and lentils, etc last week, longing for soup weather. But it's been so hot, argh. Until today.
> 
> ...


I make a killer chicken soup too. Sounds very similar to your recipe, but I discovered if I take a few TB curry paste and it heat in a saucepan and then add coconut mik till it's fragrant, (and add the whole concoction to the soup) it's an awesome way to dress up chicken soup.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> ...
> Does anyone else besides me tend to just make soup with whatever's in the fridge? I find it's a great way to use up veggies while they're still good. I've made some great concoctions that I'll never be able to recreate though.


Absolutely! I make what I call "Clean Out The Refrigerator (and freezer) Soup" regularly... usually a few days before a major grocery shop is planned.  And they've been some of the best soups ever. Never able to recreate them, either. That's what make soup so fun, always different. Even the basic chunky tomato soup that is my specialty can be altered: beans in it one day; some sage sausage the next; throw some shrimp and chunked fish into it another time. (Yes, I am still looking for that recipe which I did type out in detail at one time.)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I made Heather's Loaded Baked Potato Soup today. It was wonderful! I'll be making this one again (and again).*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Does anyone else besides me tend to just make soup with whatever's in the fridge? I find it's a great way to use up veggies while they're still good. I've made some great concoctions that I'll never be able to recreate though.


/nod we call it Gotta Go soup.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I also made a version of the Baked Potato Soup.  My husband and son loved it.  I also made Cheesy Beer Bread and we had them together.  It was a great meal.  We are pleasantly full and had a good time exploring the new recipe.

This is a good thread.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I am going to the grocery tomorrow to get all the ingredients for the Loaded Baked Potato Soup. I can not wait!! Thanks for sharing your recipe Luv.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like I'm the third one today to try out Heather's Spud Soup!

I made two changes though, to accommodate picky eaters... I left out the cheese completely, because I don't eat cheese, and instead of spring onions which DD wouldn't have eaten I used about 1/4 cup of fresh chives, chopped into 1/8" bits. Worked fine.

I tasted it before adding the sour cream and it was delicious already, I wouldn't have needed to add that -- maybe it's more of a necessity when the cheese is there.

It makes a _lot_... I'll probably be having it for lunch several days this week...

And I made Vianka's bread recipe, which went with the soup nicely, though any store-bought crusty white bread would work well too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I had to wander into Wallyworld last night, and as I was leaving with my 1 item (OMG I was going to get out of there with EXACTLY what I came for and nothing more!)
NOPE.. There on the stand was Woman's Day Magazine, and what's the subtitle? "_SOUP'S ON!_" So I left with 2 items, not 1.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

You know, we really need a 6-month lag on threads like this for us poor sufferers in the _southern_ hemisphere. Every time I read this thread I want to go into the kitchen and make up a lovely comfort soup - alas it's just the entirely wrong weather for it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I made soup yesterday as a direct result of this thread.  I did not make bread.  I am not that brave.

Brendan's Special Soup (aka Brendan's Only Soup)

1# chopped beef stew meat
1 16 oz can of diced tomatoes with green chilies
1# frozen mixed vegetables
2 tbs EVO (learned that from Rachel Ray)
1/8 teaspoon of onion powder
1/8 teaspoon of garlic powder
1 teaspoon of salt (or not)
A dab of black pepper
2 dabs of chili pepper
1/4 pound of thin spaghetti (broken into tiny pieces)
8 oz of water
More water (later on)
1 small can of tomato sauce

Brown the stew meat in the olive oil until tender on medium heat in a big covered skillet.  Add the diced tomatoes, spices, salt and pepper and let simmer on low for about thirty minutes and don't forget to stir it often.  Meanwhile, put the veggies and spaghetti in big pot (gallon) and cover them with water.  Bring to a boil add more salt and pepper to taste.  Mix meat, diced tomatoes and tomato sauce with veggies and simmer on medium heat for thirty to forty minutes (don't forget to stir).  Yummy with cornbread.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> You know, we really need a 6-month lag on threads like this for us poor sufferers in the _southern_ hemisphere. Every time I read this thread I want to go into the kitchen and make up a lovely comfort soup - alas it's just the entirely wrong weather for it.


MrPLD, we've had LOTS of recipes posted here over the last couple of years.

Various recipe threads in NQK
Soup thread 1: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25287.0.html
(this thread) Soup Thread 2: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39616.0.html
Cupcake recipes: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36181.0.html
Couple of butter cookie recipes: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1530.0.html
Spicy hot pepper sauce recipe: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13039.0.html
Pulled pork/beef/ chicken recipes: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27749.0.html
Grape Jelly Meatball recipe: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7061.0.html
Appetizer Recipe swap: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17510.0.html
Chili Recipe swap: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19070.0.html
Baked Beans recipes: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7726.0.html
Chicken wings w/Soy Sauce: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10560.0.html
Holiday Cookie Swap: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16350.0.html
Bread Recipe(s): http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39758.0.html

And I know there were a couple of others, but I just did a search for threads with "recipe" in the name to get these.. I know there were at least 2 others that didn't have recipe in the name, But I cannot rememebr what they were called to find them.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Does anyone else besides me tend to just make soup with whatever's in the fridge? I find it's a great way to use up veggies while they're still good. I've made some great concoctions that I'll never be able to recreate though.


Isn't that the whole reason for making a pot of soup - to clean out leftovers?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, in celebration of this thread, I created a 'bitzer' soup... from what ever remains I had in the pantry.

Canned tomatoes, cannellinie beans, scrap of bacon, onions, rosemary (from the garden), butter, basil (from the garden), eschellots and of course, most important, garlic, salt and pepper.

Finished up with some cheese on top, would have wanted parmesan cheese but boring old colby was all that was on hand.

Not the greatest soup I've had but it does fill the belly and the garlic is a nice feel-good ingredient


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> When I visited Australia we had pumpkin soup from a can one night at my friend's house. I absolutely LOVED IT! Why oh why do WE not have pumpkin soup in a can here in the USA?


Doesn't V8 have pumpkin soup. I think I bought it several times. Used to be a different brand, cannot remember what. Comes in box, not can, but is in soup aisle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> You know, we really need a 6-month lag on threads like this for us poor sufferers in the _southern_ hemisphere. Every time I read this thread I want to go into the kitchen and make up a lovely comfort soup - alas it's just the entirely wrong weather for it.


I have just the recipe for you... Give me a bit, and I'll have it up for you. Just don't blame me if you get addicted...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> MrPLD, we've had LOTS of recipes posted here over the last couple of years.
> 
> Various recipe threads in NQK
> Soup thread 1: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25287.0.html
> ...


Thanks for linking to some of the other recipes. Currently, I have all of the rice cooker recipes (and many of the accompanying comments posted by the person who shared the recipe) in a Word document. I'm going to clean up the formatting a bit, and then will emaiil the document to anyone who wants it. I plan to include other KB recipes, as well, so I'll be accessing the links that you gave. If anyone knows of any others, please let me know. (In the interest of time, I'm simply cutting and pasting the recipes for now. I teach, and don't have a lot of spare time right now.) I, for one, love to cook, and am looking forward to having the recipes from the KB in one document.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's my clam chowder recipe.  I usually double it and I also mince the clams up. 


1 slice of bacon finely chopped
3 to 4 cups of diced red potatoes
2 large stalks of chopped celery, including leaves (about 1 cup)
½ of a medium sized onion, chopped

2 cans of 6.5 oz minced clams  (chopped or minced)
1 fourteen oz can of chicken broth (a good substitute is to use bottled clam juice if you can find it!)

1 cup of half and half

cream together 3 tablespoons of flour with 3 tablespoons of margarine

Cook chopped bacon until crispy. Remove bacon from pan and add potatoes, celery and onion. Stir fry for one or two minutes. Add chicken broth and clam broth from the clams. Make sure the vegetables are covered in liquid. Boil uncovered until the potatoes are tender (about twenty minutes.) Add the cooked bacon, both cans of clams, and the half and half. Drop one tablespoon at a time of the flour/margarine mixture, stirring each tablespoon until completely dissolved. When the mixture has thickened, serve with crackers of choice!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Here's my clam chowder recipe. I usually double it and I also mince the clams up.
> 
> 1 slice of bacon finely chopped
> 3 to 4 cups of diced red potatoes
> ...


Sounds good. I love New England style clam chowder.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

We love this recipe and it is very easy.  It is easy to add or change anything you like.


We crisp fried bacon
Sauteed the green onions, bell pepper, celery and garlic in the bacon grease
Added two chopped fresh tomatoes
One can stewed tomatoes
Chicken broth
Cream of chicken soup
Two cans cream corn
Two cans whole kernel corn
Three cans chicken breast
Comino (ground cumin)
Knorr tomate (broth)
The crisp bacon was added just before the soup was served


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I think we need another thread for general cooking   I've got some lovely meals but they're not soups (in fact, soups are my weaker side of cooking).

Paul


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> I think we need another thread for general cooking  I've got some lovely meals but they're not soups (in fact, soups are my weaker side of cooking).
> 
> Paul


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Sounds good to me.


That was a hint to start one, Paul, if you haven't already ;-)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> MrPLD, we've had LOTS of recipes posted here over the last couple of years.
> 
> Various recipe threads in NQK
> Soup thread 1: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25287.0.html
> ...


OMG Miss Tackitt! Just reading this list caused me to gain five pounds.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'll be glad to start one if you'd like. Just say the word.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

word....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks for linking to some of the other recipes. Currently, I have all of the rice cooker recipes (and many of the accompanying comments posted by the person who shared the recipe) in a Word document. I'm going to clean up the formatting a bit, and then will emaiil the document to anyone who wants it. I plan to include other KB recipes, as well, so I'll be accessing the links that you gave. If anyone knows of any others, please let me know. (In the interest of time, I'm simply cutting and pasting the recipes for now. I teach, and don't have a lot of spare time right now.) I, for one, love to cook, and am looking forward to having the recipes from the KB in one document.


You know, Shizu did a lot of that compiling and formatting work already last year sometime, and then updated the file a few times and emailed it to anyone who asked for it... I'm not sure when she stopped, and I haven't seen her online recently, but maybe you could get in touch with her and work something out as far as merging them or adding on?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> I think we need another thread for general cooking  I've got some lovely meals but they're not soups (in fact, soups are my weaker side of cooking).
> 
> Paul


Hope you start one. I won't have much to offer.... to be honest, I HATE cooking. But seeing as I have to do it anyways, it's nice to find some different ideas.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I made Luv's Loaded Potato Soup this afternoon and the only word I can think of to describe it is...

DELICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to see so many people enjoying the potato soup. I've tried several recipes for it and this one is by far my favorite.

I think I'll be making taco soup on Wednesday. Haven't tried it before and have a couple of recipes I'm looking at combining. (I very rarely ever use just one recipe)


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have just the recipe for you... Give me a bit, and I'll have it up for you. Just don't blame me if you get addicted...


But did you find this? *waiting patiently*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL.. Oops. Sorry, the BRATs dragged me to the mall today. We had this at the Grand Floridian at Disney World and it's to die for.

*Disney World's Strawberry Soup:*

Ingredients:

2 lbs frozen strawberries
16 ounces heavy cream
2 ounces sour cream
3 ounces yogurt
1/2 lb fresh strawberries

Directions:

_Prep Time: 25 mins Total Time: 25 mins_

1. Thaw the frozen berries in their juices.
2. Blend all of the ingredients (except the fresh berries) on low until smooth.
3. Chill, shake well before serving.
4. Add fresh strawberry halves as a garnish.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I just KNOW this is going to be a long and fabulous thread!  I'm making butternut squash soup on Wednesday.  I have some really good soup recipes that I'll need to dig up so I can share.  I just made a roasted veggie soup a week ago that I really like - and I have one that's sort of like the Zuppa Toscana at Olive Garden (DH says it's better, but he's biased).  

And I'm definitely going to have to try STRAWBERRY soup!  YUM!!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

strawberry soup.
oh.my.gawd.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay, I created a thread for non-soups  I've also put up one of my more enjoyed simple recipes (though on writing it it doesn't seem so simple anymore).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39887.0.html


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> ... I'm making butternut squash soup on Wednesday. ... - and I have one that's sort of like the Zuppa Toscana at Olive Garden (DH says it's better, but he's biased).


I've been looking for a Zuppa Toscana recipe!! Please post it ASAP - we don't have many cool days here in FL!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone else make the old Campbell's side dish of "souper rice" ? Can of cream of whatever soup, can of water, can of rice? I make it and have it for breakfast over the course of about 3 days.. I love it with Golden Mushroom soup.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Kindle Gracie was looking for some more pumpkin soup recipes.  This one was in the Better Homes and Gardens 2009 SOUPS magazine still on the stands.  I fixed it this morning for supper tonight and from my taste testing is really good.

Pumpkin-Bean Soup

1 - 15oz can pumpkin
1 - 15oz can cannellini beans, rinsed & drained
1 - 14oz can unsweetened coconut milk
1 - 14 oz can vegetable broth (I didn't have any, so I used chicken broth)
1t dried sage
salt
ground black pepper

In a medium saucepan, combine pumpkin, beans, unsweetened coconut milk, broth and sage.  Heat through.

Season to taste with salt and pepper.  If desired, sprinkle each serving with graced black peppercorns and/or serve with fresh lime (that's what the recipe says, lime with pumpkin and sage does not sound good to me).


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> *Loaded Baked Potato Soup*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Well I made this soup today and I have to say, Heather you almost killed me...........That's because I ate so much I thought I was going to die!!  This soup is awesome. Bought a loaf of cheese bread to go with and dip in the soup. Yummm! Thanks Heather  Now...I have to go lay down.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my newest quick and easy soup, I think it came from Rachael Ray. I cook it in my rice cooker.  

1 tall box of broth, I use veggie
1 package of refrigerated tortellini, I use whole wheat
Juice of one lemon
package of fresh spinach
Parmesan

Cook the tortellini in the broth and lemon juice. The last 30 seconds add the fresh spinach. Add grated Parmesan to bowl when serving. (shaved Parmesan is noce too, as well as any hard cheese you like)


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Luvmy? we had a Soup recipe thread last year sometime.. I think it was one of the ones Shizu included in the KB recipes file. It's here somewhere..
> 
> Ok.. Found it:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25287.0.html
> ...


I just added in the recipe book now going through this one


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Woohoo shizu!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I snagged the potato soup recipe. I am totally doing that one this weekend. Thanks Luv.

I know I have posted at least one of these before, but here are two of my favorites:

*Taco Soup*

Cooking time - 20 min

Ingredients
1 lb hamburger
onion - chopped
garlic to taste
Johnny's season salt to taste
1 can pinto beans
can kidney beans
can white beans
1 can black beans
2 cans diced tomatoes
1 can green beans - drained
1 can corn - drained
small jar salsa
Tabasco to taste
1/2 can jalapenos (optional)

Brown hamburger with onion and garlic. Drain grease. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer until cooked through. Serve.

and this one is great for leftover Thanksgiving turkey:

*Turkey Wild Rice Soup Recipe*
Ingredients:
3 (10 3/4 oz.) cans condensed chicken broth or
2 c. water and 6 c. homemade chicken broth
1/2 c. uncooked wild rice
1/2 c. green onions, chopped fine
1/2 c. butter
3/4 c. flour
1/2 to 1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. poultry seasoning
1/8 tsp. pepper
2 c. half and half
1 1/2 c. cooked cubed chicken or turkey
8 slices bacon, browned and crumbled
1 tbsp. chopped pimiento

Cooking Directions:
Cook chicken broth, wild rice, onions for 40 minutes until rice is tender.

1 1/2 c. cooked cubed chicken or turkey8 slices bacon, browned and crumbled1 tbsp. chopped pimiento

Melt butter and add flour, salt, pepper and poultry seasoning. Cook until smooth, stirring constantly. Gradually stir in half and half cooking until slightly thickened. Slowly add into rice mixture with remaining ingredients. Heat gently and stir frequently, but not boil. Garnish each serving with additional green onion and bacon.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This is one of our favorites.  I use roasted chilis bought locally.  Never tried the canned ones.

CROCK POSOLE

2  14 1/2 oz. cans golden hominy (drained)
1 4 oz. can chopped green chilis  (I use 4 roasted chilis that I dice)
2 cloves garlic minced
1 medium onion
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts (cut up)
2 14 1/2 oz. cans reduced sodium chicken broth
1 tsp. dried oragano,, crushed
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
2 TBL. fresh cilantro
1 14 1/2 oz. can tomatoes, undrained/cut

garnish - sour cream

Put all ingredients (minus sour cream) in crock pot on low for 5-6 hours or 2-3 hours on high

This is an easy recipe to increase in size.  I usually use just the 1 lb. chicken breasts, but increase the other ingredients.


----------

